# Phragmipedium besseae (besseae 'Pucker' x besseae 'Colossal')



## Jaljala (Mar 22, 2017)

I got this young plant from OL in october Fraser valley show, and I am very happy with it's first bloom


----------



## coronacars (Mar 22, 2017)

congrats. Very nice


----------



## John M (Mar 22, 2017)

Yes! You got a good one! Beautiful photographs, too!


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 22, 2017)

Very pretty and it appears to have nice, wide petals. Mike


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2017)

Yay besseae! 
Can you get Cyps up yhere?


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 22, 2017)

Yes there are a couple of Cypripedium producers in BC at least, why?


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 22, 2017)

That's a great besseae!


----------



## abax (Mar 22, 2017)

'Colossal' makes some very nice crosses. I have one and
it's not quite so perfect as your flower, but I love it anyway. Perhaps the next blooming will have wider
petals.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 23, 2017)

Very pretty!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 23, 2017)

Perfect color. Thanks for sharing


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 23, 2017)

that is a good one


----------



## eteson (Mar 23, 2017)

very nicely balanced flower.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2017)

Fraser's Thimble Farm, very well known.


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 23, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Fraser's Thimble Farm, very well known.



Yes that's the one I know. A huge variety of hardy orchids! I just ordered some Bletilla, Pleione and Paeonia last week from him. The Cyps will be for another time...

There are also two I don't know, called Pacific Rim Native Plants in Chilliwack, BC and one in Ontario called Lost Horizons


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2017)

nice one


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 25, 2017)

Very nice one!


----------

